
Apple and Google release the first version of their contact tracing API - audhitya
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/29/apple-and-google-release-first-seed-of-covid-19-exposure-notification-api-for-contact-tracing-app-developers/
======
sturza
They intend to release the first version of the API publicly in mid-May, with
the system-level integration to follow in the coming months

